# Wild bees take over closet



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Bees moved into a closet. Video shows bee-keeper preparing to move the bees out of the house. Video length about 13 minutes beetween the two (pun intended)

Part 1 of two






Part 2 of two


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

That's on large hive.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I've never seen anything like that before!


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

That is really impressive. That guy has to have balls of steel to be able to be around that many bees at one time. I wish I could have the honey he collected, it'd probably make some damn fine mead.


----------

